# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  Xin giúp đỡ

## coolluv

mình mới học artCAM và chạy máy cnc muốn kiếm mẫu chạy thử mà toàn file JDP là nhiều. xin hỏi là có cách nào cho artCAM chạy đc file mẫu đuôi JDP ko vậy ? Thanks All !!

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Vào jdp xuất ra bmp sau rồi import vào aatcam.

----------


## coolluv

> Vào jdp xuất ra bmp sau rồi import vào aatcam.


cảm ơn bác nhé !! :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## suu_tam

Vấn đề ở CỘNG ĐỒNG.
CỘNG ĐỒNG chạy máy đục gỗ toàn jdpaint/Artfom, mẫu mã giao lưu thượng mại dịch vụ,... trao đổi sử dụng vận hành khai thác máy,... kinh nghiệm,...
Vậy sao không theo số đông cộng đồng đó cho nó NHÀN.
*****
Muốn có file mẫu đem vào ArtCAM thì dùng ArtForm mở file jdp ra rồi export STL đem vào ArtCAM mà dùng.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

bác chủ cứ theo cách nói ông Suu-tam là đúng nhất , chạy mẫu gỗ hiện tại chưa chưa món vẽ qua nổi jdpaint , còn vẽ cả 3D thì chưa cái gì mạnh bằng rhino , còn tương lai thì chưa biết.

----------


## coolluv

e cũng mới tập tọe thôi trc có ông anh làm ông ý dùng artcam chỉ e mấy cái cơ bản lên cứ dùng artcam thôi chứ cũng chưa bt những phần mềm khác. Cảm ơn các bác đã chỉ bảo !! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

